# Snow Dog/Track Sled



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Does anyone have one of these, or used one for ice fishing? 


I've always wanted to build one from a blown up snowmobile. I've been watching KSL but as usual, the seller wants top dollar for junk. I've done some homework to the making of one and the pros and cons to a home build. I have the steel/aluminum to weld a nice frame and a engine that would be a great candidate for the build. Just need a track, sprockets and drive and chain case from a donor snowmobile now to begin the build.


So if you have or know of a blown machine that fits the bill, please let me know. Thanks


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I want to build one as well... I dont technically need one, we have ATVs / snowmobiles. But it looks like a really fun project, enough I looked quite often for a donor sled through out the past year (especially during the summer... I was sure one would pop up for "Free" or few pesos... but nope).

Nothing is cheap anymore. Go price stupid simple Pine Boards at homedepot.

But, those Predator Engines at HF based off Hondas expired patents are pretty cool, and couple that with the cheap CVT kits off ebay... you can build some really cool stuff. IF you do build one, loop me into the project. I'm very interested in seeing one come together.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

IF you do build one, loop me into the project. I'm very interested in seeing one come together.

-DallanC

I will try and do a video or camera shots of the build if I can find a sled that will work. I'm going to cut the track in half and make a two track the same width as my sled I'll be pulling behind it. At least that's what my idea is.  

https://utahwildlife.net/forum/10-equipment/204419-snow-dog-track-sled.html#


----------

